# Comment qu'çà s'fait qu'vous soyez inscrits sur MacG ?



## Finn_Atlas (18 Octobre 2003)

_








Sondage recommandé par l'Association de Défense Gribouillesque des Sondages Free lancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 


<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1066456884Finn_Atlas">


*Un jour vous avez cliquez sur le bouton "s'enregistrer sur MacG" et depuis ... l'horreur !! Impossible d'en réchapper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc ... Mais pourquoi donc que ca se fait-il ? Hein ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />C'est vrai çà ! Pourquoi tu t'es inscrit sur MacG toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On t'a rien demandé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez dehors !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouste !!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />On m'a forcé
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />J'avais une question technique
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Macbidon marchait pas ce jour là
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />pour les sondages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Je l'ai déjà dit ici 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />pour avoir un autre pseudo sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />(mode Herbert Léonard on) pour le plaisiiiiiiiiiiir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode Herbert Léonard off) 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />je suis newbie je n'arrive pas à m'enregistrer comment kon fé ? (d'te façon tu peux pas voter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />pour pouvoir faire des becquots à Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />parce qu'on se marre bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />parce qu'un pote est le copain d'un ami qui est la femme d'un membre de MacG
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />parce qu'il y a Thebig et Aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour les gérontophiles votez ici )
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />pour faire du troll !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" />Je suis collectionneur de pseudo et de forum sur le net (j'en suis au 3584ième aujourd'hui avec le forum sur les télétubbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" />j'ai vu d'la lumière, je suis rentré
<input type="radio" name="option" value="17" />(amnésique) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ch'ai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (/amnésique)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="18" />(vieux briscard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ch'ai plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (/vieux briscard)
 <input type="radio" name="option" value="19" />et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu ....
<input type="radio" name="option" value="20" />parce que j'aime bien les forums mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (mode réponse neuneu)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="21" />pour pouvoir jouer à la crapette au bar et être un membre du club Bridge, Scrabble et échecs (sans oublier le Mac ramé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
<input type="radio" name="option" value="22" />flute y a pas de bouton autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## petit.agité (18 Octobre 2003)

pasqu'o j'veulé keuzer in pitchard 'vec vouzottes ! pis avec ti min Finnoutte ! bis d'abord, ch'o ch'premier qu'o roulé eune pelle à chtio mackie ! ch'n'o des preuves mais ch'po po trop vous zo les mintrez car ch'mackie l'a ch'cul tout nu su chés feutografies !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, c'ht'hichtouère eud' marmieutte, ch'o m'dirai plkuto kek'cheuz si s'oto ch'pere slugy qui m'in ceuzié !! ch'o jamio veu d'marmieutte qui metto ch'cheukeula din ch'papié d'alu ! t'o qu'*in minteu d'péteu* min tiot finnou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_fait'zi gaffe à ch'vio Rico, ch'o un vio qu'intraine les chtis mouffio din chés toilettes pour s'faire tirer ch'bizoutte ! chtiot gribouillette i'n'é possé po lo é n'é po r'v'nu normal comme qui diro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

_trolleurs, trolleuses ont vous ment on vous spolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## petit.agité (18 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _trolleurs, trolleuses ont vous ment on vous spolie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, personne ne me ment ni me spolie. Sauf Slug mais j'aime ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_allo ? oui, chef ! je rentre à ma MGZaison tout di suite !_


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> pasqu'o j'veulé keuzer in pitchard 'vec vouzottes ! pis avec ti min Finnoutte ! bis d'abord, ch'o ch'premier qu'o roulé eune pelle à chtio mackie ! ch'n'o des preuves mais ch'po po trop vous zo les mintrez car ch'mackie l'a ch'cul tout nu su chés feutografies !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
il faut fermer ce thread indecent ,c'est de la diffamation,non je ne sonde pas les tios gamins,demander a ALEM,j'ai voulu sonder sa copine


----------



## petit.agité (18 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> il faut fermer ce thread indecent ,c'est de la diffamation,non je ne sonde pas les tios gamins,demander a ALEM,j'ai voulu sonder sa copine



oui ma biche !


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2003)

c'etait un soir d'avril 2000, j'avais le spleen, le blues...
mais bon, faudrait tout reprendre depuis le debut !


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas voté pour un sondage : ça doit être à cause du temps qui a changé


----------



## gribouille (18 Octobre 2003)

argh zut... y'a pas la case "cocher tout" ? fais comment moi


----------



## Yip (18 Octobre 2003)

A voté min fieu


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2003)

Moi... Ben question technique bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens Gribouille a changé d'avatar... il était temps...


----------



## Komac (18 Octobre 2003)

PARCE QUE !!!


----------



## dude (18 Octobre 2003)

Parce que un forum avec un mec se pseudoifiant TheBig Lebowski ne peut etre qu'un bon forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis je cherchais une réponse à une question technique et je suis tombé sur kernic et panel, et maintenant DROGUé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 une journée sans macgé c'est la mort


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2003)

Ben un jour, je me suis retrouvée avec un mac chez moi  et y se trouve que j'y connait rien.











 Alors j'ai cherché un site... J'ai trouvé macG, j'ai vu de la lumière et j'suis rentrée. 











Pis un jour, j'suis aller faire un tour dans la bar... Et v'là que j'me r'trouve à taper des pages et des pages d'un bouquin un peu décousu pour l'instant (les pages se suivent pas...).

Voilà toute mon histoire trépidante sur MacG !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi... Ben question technique bien sûr...


Bon ben je sais qui est l'autre qui a voté pour ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> argh zut... y'a pas la case "cocher tout" ? fais comment moi



Aaaaah baaahh oui !! C'pour çà qu'j'voulais attendre mais vue la pression, j'ai pas pu. Pourtant Benjamin avait annoncé l'arrivée imminente du sondage à coix multiples : et là croyez moi qu'çà va partir dans tous les sens !!


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Gribouille a changé d'avatar... il était temps...



quoi quéquil avait mon avatar ? sentais le paté ?


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1066518462bebert">


*Que pensez-vous du nouvel avatar de Gribouille ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Superbe !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Beurk !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />(air méfiant)
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2003)

Moi c'était pour pouvoir aduler le Doc pour la qualité de certaines de ses interventions. Et puis zebig aussi, et tomtom et anntraxh et popol, et et et...
et tous les autres !


----------



## krystof (19 Octobre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était pour pouvoir aduler le Doc pour la qualité de certaines de ses interventions.



Tu sais, les interventions de Doc, au début, ça impressionne pas mal. Puis, avec le temps, on n'y fait plus du tout attention.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était pour pouvoir aduler le Doc pour la qualité de certaines de ses interventions.



Merci, Spyro.


----------



## Balooners (20 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'ai fais le faux cul avec Finn, j'ai mis pour ses sondages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Faut bien lui faire plaisir de temps en temps.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
sinon,  un jour il n'y aura plus de sondages à la con...se serait bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 car je crois, que 9 sondage sur 10 sont de Finn...


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1066616375Spyro">


*Finn fait 9 sondages sur 10*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />exact
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />pas du tout
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />plus
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />moins
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />plus plus que moins
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />plus moins que plus
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />c'est quoi un sondage ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />c'est qui Finn ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />excusez moi, c'est par où le forum MacOSX ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />sans opinion
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />ne se prononce pas
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## PetIrix (20 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> pasqu'o j'veulé keuzer in pitchard 'vec vouzottes ! pis avec ti min Finnoutte ! bis d'abord, ch'o ch'premier qu'o roulé eune pelle à chtio mackie ! ch'n'o des preuves mais ch'po po trop vous zo les mintrez car ch'mackie l'a ch'cul tout nu su chés feutografies !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











T'es de ch'nord min fiu ?

Et d'où ?


----------



## petit.agité (20 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'es de ch'nord min fiu ?
> 
> Et d'où ?



cé ko ch'n'o point d'euch'neurd mi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ch'o pitchard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ch'vis din ch'vallée eud'somme mais po ou cha coule din tes keuchettes mais bin avin. Ch'pose min tchu su eune butte qui s'nomme Min Saint Quintchin à Péronne. Ch'o pleuche eune ville sinichtrée qu'eut'cheuze, n'so point r'mis d'euch'grinde guerre eud'quatorz' ! Mais chi t'aime bin l'peque et pis chés ruines, ché in mollé plutot bieu ! m'infin, ch'o né lo mais ch'va bintot m'in aller su Poris ch'keupitale !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a tintot min fiu et adé vouzottes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2003)

Tidju, je m'en souviens encore comme si c'était hier ... un petit souci de sortie audio sur mon iMac Flower Power ... recherches ... je tombe sur MacGé ... je m'inscris ... je poste une fois, puis deux, puis trois etc... etc...
Je découvre le Bar et je tombe sur une bande de nases qui me font marrer et depuis, je n'ai plus décroché !
Me voici donc nase parmi les nases !!! Arffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : c'est bon d'etre parmi vous !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis inscrit suite à la lecture d'un article d'A Vos Mac ... J'ai goûté et j'ai aimé.... Puis j'ai découvert le Bar .... Une bien malheureuse idée, je n'en suis toujours pas sorti


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

c'est quoi MacG ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Janvier 2004)

Le sondage est naze !


----------



## iCed (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi MacG ?




Tu devrais sortir du bar un peu plus souvent


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] c'est quoi MacG ?



un point ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais sortir du bar un peu plus souvent



c'est ptêt toi qui devrait sortir du bar pour lire mes contributions dans les autres forums, non ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un point ?



ok je sort =&gt;


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ok je sort =&gt;



ouais, c'est ça ! dégage ! tu pues !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais, c'est ça ! dégage ! tu pues !



t'habite pas cher moi d'abord


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'habite pas cher moi d'abord



bah non, c'est pour ça que tu peux te casser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez barre-toi !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah non, c'est pour ça que tu peux te casser !
> 
> ...



et si j'allais chez toi ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si j'allais chez toi ?



m'en fous, j'habite chez une copine...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> m'en fous, j'habite chez une copine...



non, ça c'est le titre d'un film


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'est le titre d'un film



bah ouais, je peux pas dire encore : un superbe studio à denfert rochereau...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah ouais, je peux pas dire encore : un superbe studio à denfert rochereau...



trop de manif dans le quartier


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop de manif dans le quartier



c'est sur que pontocombo, c'est calme, voire même chiant à mourir...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est sur que pontocombo, c'est calme, voire même chiant à mourir...



non non, il y a juste quelque lance rocket qui se ballade


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non non, il y a juste quelque lance rocket qui se ballade



bah ouais, faut bien s'amuser à viser les b eaux trains de banlieue (ou rer) qui t'amènent chez toi en une heure aussi...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah ouais, faut bien s'amuser à viser les b eaux trains de banlieue (ou rer) qui t'amènent chez toi en une heure aussi...



30 minutes STP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis ça sert que sur les camion brinks


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 30 minutes STP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te la pête pas... tu rentres chez toi sans frimer. en osant même pas regarder les filles dans ton rer. 

je vois qu'un seul avantage a pontocombo : tu gares facilement ta caisse et gratos en plus !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> te la pête pas... tu rentres chez toi sans frimer. en osant même pas regarder les filles dans ton rer.



on doit pas prendre les mêmes alors


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on doit pas prendre les mêmes alors



heureusement...


----------



## Macthieu (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> te la pête pas... tu rentres chez toi sans frimer. en osant même pas regarder les filles dans ton rer.
> 
> je vois qu'un seul avantage a pontocombo : tu gares facilement ta caisse et gratos en plus !



J'aime beaucoup tes expressions genre "rer" et "caisse" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis en train de suivre un cours de langue et je peux pas mieux rêver en voyant toute vos expressions


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup tes expressions genre "rer" et "caisse"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RER = Reseau Express Regional 
Caisse = voiture


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup tes expressions genre "rer" et "caisse"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'édite : j'avais pas vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui, bon, si tu veux : on en a d'autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en passant : mackie n'a jamais fourré ! pour parler comme chez toi !


----------



## Macthieu (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu sors du 16eme ou quoi  ? tu sais, un autre monde existe ?



Je sais qu'un autre monde existe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pu visiter la france 2 fois.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'édite : j'avais pas vu !
> 
> ...



expression du 9-3 ou Picarde ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> expression du 9-3 ou Picarde ?




ou chez nous on trombine des louttes...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> ou chez nous on trombine des louttes...



c'est du picard ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est du picard ?



en picard on dirait 

"m'ckie t'gueule !"


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'édite : j'avais pas vu !
> 
> ...



Je ne savais pas que mackie était vierge


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que mackie était vierge



c'est pourtant de notoriété publique !


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

je crois que sa notoriété publique n'a pas traverser l'océan


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je crois que sa notoriété publique n'a pas traverser l'océan



veinards !


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

J'ai les nouvelles de france2 tout les jours et ils n'en ont jamais parler.
Pas plus sur le réseau de Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








C'est pas si grave. De toute facons la virginité de Mackie ne correspond pas vraiment avec le sujet de ce post


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Bon, tu connais l'tarif ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> De toute facons la virginité de Mackie ne correspond pas vraiment avec le sujet de ce post



détrompe-toi ! c'est un rapport de cause-à-effet !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

en tout cas c'est un sujet brulant...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas c'est un sujet brulant...



tu es allé lui prendre sa température ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

T'as pas entendu le ZIP... cette nuit ?





J'en suis encore tout r'tourné...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu connais l'tarif ?



non


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> détrompe-toi ! c'est un rapport de cause-à-effet !



il fallait préciser


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Mais si tu le connais...

Des ânneries, encore des ânneries...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

toi aussi tu dis des ânneries


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Ah mais biensur, mais moi je le sais !!!


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

pourrais-je savoir pourquoi tu me dis tout le temps ce mot???


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Quand je te lis, j'y pense, c'est tout...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

Quand je vois ton avatare je comprend pourquoi tu dis n'importe quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Quel débit !!

Remarquable...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

Je vois que tu n'évolues pas beaucoup dans tes propos


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Ben je fais avec le contexte, et c'est vrai qu'avec toi, je fais preuve d'une belle régularité.


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

j'ai déjà lu tes propos dans d'autre post et franchement....


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Tu dois confondre, moi, c'est jamais un pet plus haut que l'autre.


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

tu me fais perdre mon temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va divaguer ailleur


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Meuh non, ces échanges sont passionants, et on arrive toujours à une conclusion interessante...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

malgré tout tu fais augmenter mon nombre de post dans ces forums.

Je pourrais surement songer à battre globalcut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'aime pas du tout des conclusions hâtives


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Sans rire, tu es génial !!

J'adore !!

Allez on continue un peu...

Arrête de dire des anneries !


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

la seule et unique raison pour laquelle que je continue à parler avec toi c'est pour avoir le dernier mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne dis pas des ânnerie


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

C'est énorme !!

Si je t'avais connu avant j'aurais 10 000 posts à ce jour.

Et sans fatigue !!

Bon, maintenant tu arrêtes tes anneries c'est pénible !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je t'avais connu avant j'aurais 10 000 posts à ce jour.


Sonnyboy : Vénérable sage

Déjà avec mackie ça passe mal


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrai que ça pue un peu comme nom...

Mais je crois que la fonction crée l'organe.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2004)

Je vois qu'on a profité du w-e pour "dialoguer" avec Macmathieu dans tous les threads du bar.

"..c'était vraiment très intéressant..."


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

c'étais pour ca que j'ai créé un post. Je commencais à en avoir marre de faire dévier tout les sujets du bar pour un rien


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

j'espère que tu me pardonnes??


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> malgré tout tu fais augmenter mon nombre de post dans ces forums.
> 
> Je pourrais surement songer à battre globalcut.


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

j'ai déjà fait 25 post aujourd'hui
avec cette moyenne je pourrais détroner globalcut


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

pour revenir au sujet. Je me suis inscrit à ce site parce que je considérais, à l'époque, que les forums macbidouille ne correspondaient pas mes besoins


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà fait 25 post aujourd'hui
> avec cette moyenne je pourrais détroner globalcut



rêves pas


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2004)

C'est bien d'avoir des objectifs dans la vie...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Janvier 2004)

c'est peut être exagérer un peu comme objectif dans la vie.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut être exagérer un peu comme objectif dans la vie.



tu sort =&gt;


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir au sujet. Je me suis inscrit à ce site parce que je considérais, à l'époque, que les forums macbidouille ne correspondaient pas mes besoins



Faudrait leur dire de faire des efforts pour se diversifier pour que les macusers ambitieux se sentent bien chez eux surtout


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

moi, on me parle, je réponds, c'est tout !


j'suis poli !

le problème c'est que beaucoup d'ânneries ont été dites...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sort =&gt;



toi aussi. tu n'es qu'un floodeur de seconde zone. une sorte de Jacky durand du post...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Le sondage est naze !



pas ma faute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est Macg qu'a kaputté les sondages.. mon vieux fond de commerce en plus.. z'iaginez çà vous ?m


----------



## Yip (19 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que beaucoup *d'ânneries* ont été dites...




Et écrites...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2004)

Certes mon lapin, certes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes mon lapin, certes...




Je crois que Yip n'a pas bien suivi


----------



## Yip (19 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Yip n'a pas bien suivi




Effectivement, je ne parlais que du dernier post de notre "ami" sonnyboy.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je ne parlais que du dernier post de notre "ami" sonnyboy.



Ben vi il a bien insisté sur "les ân(n)eries"


----------



## Yip (19 Janvier 2004)

Bon effectivement j'aurais dû suivre.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2004)

Alors, les gars, on perd son temps ???


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les gars, on perd son temps ???



ça arrive. Perso, je préfère un bon Dolphy.


----------

